# Baiting Deer Pics



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)




----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Your a jackazz. When does ice season start??


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

SSSSShhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! That shall not be spoken!

got any cures for poison ivy? Got it shoulders down to both wrists.


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

scrub your arms to the point where it's raw, not bleeding, but just good and open with antibacterial soap. Dry off, dab on bleach with a cotton ball. Some people prefer to dilute it, but I figure the stronger the better. It kind of stings but feels good if you're itching real bad.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I've got mt thrid round of it last night, I've had it enough this year I break out the next day. After my shower I use alochol with a cotton swab. I think it just runs its course in 3 days. I've tryed ivy dry before. They now have a spray to use before you word around it. Suppose to work like a sun block for ivy. Obviously I've not tryed it yet.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I can walk through it in shorts and bare feet.
I can up-root it by hand and rub it in my face. I seriously can not get poison Ivy.
If I know why I will let you know. Maybe it is the brand of beer I drink.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

What kind of beer is that???? Blatz or PBR?


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Not sure if that is why but it is Bud Lt.


----------



## tchrist5 (Jun 29, 2008)

haha i cant get that crap either. 

i thought i was the only one.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

island troller said:


> Not sure if that is why but it is Bud Lt.


I drink Honey Brown and don't get poison Ivy either. Switch brands of beer and see what works for you.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

I never got it either. Not untill I started food plotting. Now I spend the whole summer scratching my @$$ off. My arms look like I have leprocy.


----------



## shu9265 (Jun 15, 2008)

The land I hunt on is covered in the stuff. 

Every time I got out there, I always wash with Dawn dish soap (seems it removes the oil from the skin before it sets in)

Not sure if that's waht keeps it off me, but, as long as it works, I'll keep using it.


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

You guys are just immune to it, and man are you lucky! My wife is the same way, but if I get within a 100yrds of it and the wind is blowing.....I'm done


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I used to get it really bad when I was younger, but as of late I don't. I use lye soap after I have been in the woods during the summer. I like the idea of the dish soap, so I may give that a try in the future.


----------

